# Just made my first drop window!



## UKHaunt.com (Aug 5, 2015)

Just made my first drop window! 



 please comment .


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks good.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That should be a great addition


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Drop windows are a perfect scare - simple yet effective.

Your dog does not seem to be impressed, though.....:jol:


----------



## UKHaunt.com (Aug 5, 2015)

as i am doing more to my home haunt. Its a new thing for us over the pound doing this. Is there any laws in the USA you have to go by? is it right, long as you dont charge everything is ok...(by the law)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^You might find this thread useful:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23720


----------



## UKHaunt.com (Aug 5, 2015)

thanks


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree- the bang of the dropping panel scares almost more than the scare-actor behind it. Nice job on the set-up. I especially like that the operator has holes out to see the people as they walk by.


----------



## UKHaunt.com (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you Nimble, Im not using a hole now. I have added CCTV with a screen on the inside of the wall panel.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

So much inspiration on this site.


----------



## UKHaunt.com (Aug 5, 2015)

thats what its all about.  Share and Share alike


----------

